# [Powerpoint] Eingebundenes Video will nicht



## Tim C. (26. November 2003)

Morgen zusammen,

evtl. hat ja hier einer spontan eine Idee woran folgendes liegen könnnte. Ein in eine Folie eingebettetes Video spielt bei der Präsentation nicht ab. Das heisst, es blinkt kurz das erste Bild auf, dann wird die Fläche weiß und es lässt sich nichts damit anstellen.

Frisst Powerpoint nur bestimmte Dateiformate ? Erwartet das eine bestimmte fps Zahl im Video ?

Wenn irgendwer nähere Informationen hätte, dann wäre ich euch äusserst dankbar.


----------



## Stefan Brösicke (27. November 2003)

*Vidio in Powerpoint*

Hallo Tim,

ich weiß ja nicht welches Formt Dein Vidio hat, aber ich habe schon öfters in Präsentationen Vidios eingefügt:
- Folie öffnen
-Menü "Einfügen"
-in der Menüzeile "Film + Klang"
- Unterzeile  " aus Datei"
meine Vidios haben das Format: mpg, mpeg, avi 
Vergößern oder nicht
- Präsentation vorführen
-und wenn die Folie erscheint ist ein zusätzlicher "Klick" auf dem Vidiobild nötig um dies zu starten.

kannDir leider keine ppt- Beispiele zum Schmunzeln angehängen.
ich schick Sie Dir als private Nachricht!
Gruß


----------



## Tim C. (27. November 2003)

Naja ich denke es hat sich schon erledigt.
Das Problem hatte auch eher mein Chef und nicht ich und da er sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat, denke ich das Problem ist behoben worden, durch gewaltsames umwandeln in WindowsMediaFiles mit dem Windows MovieMaker (jaja man nimmt was man kriegen kann  )
Wie man die einfügt ist auch klar nur war halt das Problem, dass sie nicht angezeigt wurden. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------

